# Jak zainstalować Gentoo, żeby nie stracić Windowsa 10

## Ramirez987

Cześć, 

Ostatnio w pracy miałem okazję zaznajomić się trochę z Gentoo i bardzo mi się spodobał. Chciałbym go zainstalować u siebie na starym laptopie. Laptop to AmiloPi 1505 (z Intel Core 2 Duo T5500). W obecnej sytuacji, dysk mam podzielony na dwie partycje. Na pierwszej Windows XP, na drugiej 10. Chciałbym tego XP(sda1) zastąpić Gentoo. Czytałem oficjalną dokumentację, ale mam kilka pytań:

-Należy zacząć od ściągnięcia minimal disc x86, czy AMD64?

-Obecna sytuacja z partycjami wygląda tak:

```
Device      Boot      Start      End      Sectors      Size   ID   Type

/dev/sda1   *      63      87586379   87586317   41.8G   7   HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2         87602444   234436544   146834101   70G   7   HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

Da się zainstalować Gentoo, bez "zepsucia" partycji z Windowsem(sda2)?

-MBR czy GPT?

-Jak sprawdzić, czy komputer korzysta z UEFI?

-Widziałem kiedyś, jak ktoś zainstalował całego Gentoo na jednej partycji z systemem plików ReiserFS. Nie potrzebował partycji Boota ani SWAPa. Czy takie rozwiązanie w moim przypadku nie było by lepsze?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## mirekm

Usuń pierwszą partycję z XP-kiem i zainstaluj sobie dodatkowe partycje (root, boot i co tam jeszcze potrzebujesz). Tablicę partycji musisz pozostawić taką jaką masz dotychczas, w przeciwnym razie będziesz musiał windowsa od nowa instalować. 

Skoro to jest stary laptop, to najprawdopodobniej nie ma EFI tylko BIOS.

Potem po zakończeniu instalacji, ustawisz sobie w grub-ie uruchamianie windows.

Natomiast jeżeli idzie o wybór systemu 32/64 bit. To jeżeli masz mało ramu (poniżej 4 GB) to lepiej jest Ci zainstalować 32 bity, bo będziesz miał mniejsze zurzycie RAM.

----------

## Ramirez987

Jako, że nie miałem ostatnio czasu, dopiero teraz wróciłem do tematu. 

Po usnięciu pierwszej partycji, windowsa 10 nie udało się odratować, bo wszystkie pliki potrzebne do bootowania były na pierwszej partycji i przepadły  :Very Happy:  Próbowałem je odzyskać, ale wysiłki na nic. Trudno. Dlatego chciałbym zacząć od początku i oto, co wiem na pewno: komputer nie ma UEFI, tylko BIOSa. Tablica partycji to MBR. Teraz pytania: 

-Co najpierw powinienem zainstalować, Gentoo czy W10?

-Ten drugi, instalując się zużywa dwie partycje primary(jedną 500 MB na "Zastrzeżone przez system", drugą na sam system), czy ma to jakieś wielkie znaczenie jeżeli sam linux zostanie na partycjach extended, bo primary zostają mi już tylko dwie?

-ile partycji muszę mieć minimalnie na Gentoo?

-czy potrzebuję BIOS boot partition?

Wydaje mi się, że najlepiej by było najpierw zrobić partycje:

-Bios boot(jeśli niezbędna) -2 mega

-boot -128

-root-50 giga

-swap -2 giga

-pozostałe miejsce na Windowsa (500 megabajtów na "zastrzeżone..." + reszta na system)

Później zacząłbym od instalacji W10 i na końcu Gentoo. Ma to sens?

----------

## mrhe

ja bym zrobił tak

rescuecd na usb . 

fdisk /dev/sdN

robisz gpt

robisz partycje

instalujesz windows

instalujesz gentoo

co do reszty pytan nie ma znaczenia czy linux jest na extended, gentoonie potrzebuje partycji do działania, możesz zrobić fs na całym dysku kwestia 446 bajtów na program rozruchowy który musiał by być na innym urządzeniu.

ja robie system na 1 partycji bez swapów bez bootów bo poco? Bios boot partition wg mnie nie potrzebujesz, 

Partycja na 

root 50Gig wystarczy, na sam system , tryb cmd.

swap można zrobić w pliku.

----------

